# Ihope war doesn't break out



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

The venue....









In the left corner... Uaru










And in the right corner...Severum










Under the wood lives a 6" Jag. which was due to be rehomed this weekend - poor thing has no life cowering under the root - but I'll not remove her (?) just yet


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

What size of tank? If the tank is large enough I don't see any problems. My convicts and salvini's spawned nearly the same time in a 90 gallon tank, and all **** did not break loose


----------



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

It's a 125 gall SA cichlid community - my main worry is they're just over a foot apart! however, both pairs are still guarding eggs that are still looking viable - when the pairs spawn independently, they have usually eaten each other's eggs by now! I've had brasilliensis and convicts with free swimming fry together in this tank, but feel these may be a different kettle of fish, so to speak!


----------



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

Woke up this morning to severum wrigglers - Uaru look bored by the whole thing :thumb:


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats on them hatching :thumb: I guess only time will tell if a fight breaks out. As long as their lines of vision are blocked from one another, they might be fine for now.


----------



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

Uaru have hatched, too - after more than a dozen spawns. Now I'm VERY excited


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

Great to hear. I have read that the urau can be difficult to breed, so you are very lucky :thumb: Any large aggression going on?


----------



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

No agression going on . I removed the Jag this morning, though as the uaru were chasing it from under the wood - next hurdle will be free swimming stage. Fingers crossed as it should be soon for the sevs....not looking forward to the fry swarming towards uaru territory


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

congrats on the double spawn, that's awesome.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I know how you feel, I had a similar situation when two of my convict pairs spawned about 1 foot apart and the HRP's settled about a foot from them forming a triangle of chaos. I eventually removed one pair of convicts and the male from the other pair so the aggression is not as bad.


----------



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

Sevs have gone free swimming today, parents have taken them straight to the opposite end of the tank - so far, so good. A few of the young uaru are beginning to hop about on the sand, so I expect them to go free swimming tomorrow. I have left the tank lightly lit overnight since spawning, which I think has helped them to survive to this stage and it looks like time for an extra tank!


----------



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

Uaru free swimming today - still no problems. It appears that the other tank inhabitants are kept safe by the height of the tank, they are pushed to the surface and left alone whilst the fry swarm across the substrate (tank is 2 ft. high)


----------



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

All uaru fry gone this morning  Sevs are thriving - I'm adding green water from my pond for feeding. If the number of sevs dwindle, I'll move some to a nursery tank and may give the uaru a home on their own - but I guess it'll take time for them to settle in and start spawning again.


----------



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

well, sevs did indeed start dwindling - the filter was littered with tiny corpses  so I moved a dozen to a nursery tank where they're doing fine on green water and finely ground prima- plants from the pond outside were introduced too. I set up a breeding tank for the uaru - with sand, filter media and water from the main tank. While waiting for it to stabilise the uaru laid another clutch of eggs - so I moved the sevs instead! - the male is digging and fluttering at the female already - the uaru have 2 day old wrigglers - but again close to the filter inlet


----------



## GBSTEVE (Dec 10, 2007)

well, sevs did indeed start dwindling - the filter was littered with tiny corpses  so I moved a dozen to a nursery tank where they're doing fine on green water and finely ground prima- plants from the pond outside were introduced too. I set up a breeding tank for the uaru - with sand, filter media and water from the main tank. While waiting for it to stabilise the uaru laid another clutch of eggs - so I moved the sevs instead! - the male is digging and fluttering at the female already - the uaru have 2 day old wrigglers - but again close to the filter inlet


----------

